# headlights



## seximama04 (Jan 19, 2005)

hi guys new to these things but i have a 04 maxima and i was wondering how would i smoke out the headlights cuz i apparently have no idea and the reason i want to do that is becuz i saw one a black maxima and smoked out headlight so yea so if anyone has any information on how-to than please tell me thanks


----------

